# Donkey - Burro Info



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Looking for info on burros or donkeys. 

Since I have teeny acreage right now but thinking of animal power does anyone plow with them? Trying to join up with a group in my area for workhorses and mules but just wondering if donkeys would be better. How much can one donkey pull like with a wagon or plow etc. Are special wagons made for them? I know they are used as guard animals but I'd like to learn more... 

Thanks for any advice...


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Do you have other livestock because they don't always integrate the way you think they should because they guard territory rather than herds.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Not yet but will only have chickens, rabbits and the part time visitor - feeder pig...


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Unless said Donkey has been raised with the small animals, like the ones you want to keep.
I won't recommend it.

Donkey's have a habit of stomping animals smaller than themselves. Mine loved to chase the chickens....

If you have them in their own pasture, that is fine. If you want to find one that will work.... I would try to find one that is already trained, if you haven't dealt with donkey's before.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

=== Since I have teeny acreage right now but thinking of animal power does anyone plow with them? Trying to join up with a group in my area for workhorses and mules but just wondering if donkeys would be better. How much can one donkey pull like with a wagon or plow etc. Are special wagons made for them? I know they are used as guard animals but I'd like to learn more. === 


Having had horses, mules, donkeys and wild burros, I have a bit of knowledge about them.

I've never plowed. I did have a neighbor who plowed with a stud horse and a stud Mammoth jack hitched together.

Donkeys don't move out like horses/mules. 

Donkeys conserve their energy 'cause they don't know how long they will be worked. Not stubborn, just smart! If you can get them into a trot or gallop, they won't hold it for long.

The amount of weight ANY critter can pull depends on their health, the shape they're in, their training, their weight and the weight they'll be pulling. Any forced weight the critter can't move could bring injury.

Wagons/carts/carriages can be hitched to any equine. What matters is the size and weight for the equine used.

Not any ol' donkey can be used for guarding. They will pick up small critters, goats, etc. and shake them to snap their neck or stomp on them. Most get their guards from breeders who raise donkeys as livestock guardians. Once weaned, the donkey is put with stock they grow up with. If the donkey was raised with stock different than yours, the breeder will work with you to train the donkey to your stock.

Every now and then someone will have success with any ol' donkey for guarding, but it doesn't happen often.

Don't know how big a person you are, but I'm a hair under 5 feet and I ride a 13.3 hand mule. He really moves out. Doesn't eat/drink much either (much less than a horse of comparable size) and he's well rounded. Hitches to a cart to give me rides. He could probably plow easily enough, but I'd never have him in pulling contests 'cause I just don't like them.


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

Get ahold of Jimmie Williams. Last I knew, he was the president of the North Carolina Draft Horse and Mule Assoc.
He is at:
2637 Nahunta Road
Pikesville, Naorth Carolina 27863
Sorry I don't have a phone #.
I think he raises Jackstock and mules.


----------



## akyramoto (Apr 5, 2011)

It always depends on the animal when it comes to aggression towards smaller animals. My Daisy gets along with the chicken, cats & dogs. My Rocky will chase the chickens and cat, but he's never gotten close to stomping them.

You can train a donkey to do just about anything. My Daisy drives & rides ( will be packing soon too!), she pulls a 2 wheeled cart. I've had her pull tires, but I'd like to get a collar for her before I ask her to pull anything heavier. ( Rocky rides & packs)

I want to plow with my donks, but it's hard finding 'donk sized' implements. Looks for pony sized stuff. they're really hard to find though.

Look for a pony sized wagon if you want them to pull a wagon. 

Hope that helps!!


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

Whatever you do, have fun with what you're doing!

33 inch miniature donkey:


----------

